

.co TLD takes over default search on GoDaddy  - mikeknoop
http://domainnamewire.com/2010/11/13/godaddy-replaces-com-with-co-now-default-choice/

======
vaksel
this is a dick move, people will search for domains, see that an awesome
domain is available...then buy it before realizing that they bought the crappy
.co version

~~~
acangiano
This is straight from GoDaddy's playbook. I lost all respect for that company
years ago.

------
ohashi
I hope they get chargeback'ed to death.

------
jeffreymcmanus
This is a terrible idea. Americans have been socialized to add ".com" to
everything for the past fifteen years; consumers will never remember to drop
the "m".

~~~
bmcmanus
While I do like your last name, I have a hard time believing that "it's had an
m for 15 years" is really the best argument against .co.

For example, does a .co domain inherently carry any security or SEO problem?

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
You missed the important part of my point, the part that came before the "15
years" part. If your business model involves teaching the whole world how to
spell, you're doomed from the start.

------
JeremyBanks
Underneath the box it says "New .COMs only $11.99* per year". most people will
see this and not notice the missing "m" until they realize they've been
charged $30 for a less valuable domain. Nice.

------
ronnier
Isn't .co to similar to .com? If I'm going to use something outside of
.com/net/org, I prefer to go with .me.

~~~
Hoff
Similar to .com? Not really.

.co is the TLD for Columbia.

~~~
alexitosrv
It's _Colombia_. Sorry for the nitpicking, but it's a common misspelling.

~~~
Hoff
Either don't nitpick, or don't apologize.

------
bmcmanus
I'm having a hard time evaluating this. Is there a member who can accurately
explain the real differences in value between owning a .com and .co domain?

For example, I imagine that .com just being the socialized norm does not come
close to telling the whole story. Thanks.

~~~
vaksel
a) .com is where all users go by default. "Go check out ycombinator" means to
you that it's a .com

b) .com has a ton more value for search engines...once again the same
idea...if you have a .com, then you are the real business...if you have the
.co you are just a pale imitation

c) .com has a ton more monetary value, creditcards.com might sell for 20
million, creditcards.net, might sell for 20K

------
underdown
wonder how they rank compared to .com's.

